# MTB: Sunday AM 06-28-09



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone up for a ride in the morning? I am open for suggestions, Nepaug, Nass, W. Hartford res?


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2009)

Probably. Time?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2009)

7 will work for me.


----------



## Trev (Jun 26, 2009)

If the leg approves...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 26, 2009)

I should be able to ride if I can get my bike stripped down, cleaned & lubed by then. Mondays ride in the rain and Wednesdays ride in the muck have done a number on my bike. 

The Rez may still be a little wet in few spots but rideable. It’s only a 2 hour ride at a medium pace. Maybe a 2.5 hour ride if we session some stuff, I have done that ride in 1.5 hours.  I wouldn't be against riding Penwood again, with some drier conditions than our first trip. There is always Nepaug or Case Mt if you guys are up for a little drive.


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in for the WH Rez at 7 am for a 2.5 - 3 hour ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm in for the WH Rez at 7 am for a 2.5 - 3 hour ride.



Man, I wish I could make that ride.  Just don't think it's going to work though.  I really want to get back to the Rez again this year...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in for the rez too.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 26, 2009)

When I left Hartford this afternoon it was really coming down. With all the wet weather the past couple of weeks in addition to todays rain the Rez may not be the best idea for Sunday. Area's there stay really wet and muddy for a long time. We might want to choose another spot as a back up incase we get confirmation that the Rez is in bad shape.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm in for the WH Rez at 7 am for a 2.5 - 3 hour ride.



2.5 to 3 hours would be a very slow ride. There are some spots to play, but not enough to keep us busy for that long.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2009)

We still riding W Hartford res?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2009)

Jeff,  
Would you mind asking the guys over at CF about The Rez conditions? I was planning on doing it but I am in the middle of a project.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2009)

So are we riding the Rez or somewhere else?


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm gonna bag a morning ride. Might do evening at Nass.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2009)

What about you Jeff? Trev?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2009)

I am still down for an AM ride, not sure how much rain Nass, Pennwood or WHR got though.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I am still down for an AM ride, not sure how much rain Nass, Pennwood or WHR got though.



Pick a spot, I just want to ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2009)

Nass Stone Rd, should be dryer than last weekends ride. 7 or 7:30 better for you?


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry I had to bail on this guys. We had a party here last night and didn't get to sleep until 1 am. Got up early yesterday morning so I was looking forward to a morning of sleeping in a bit today.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2009)

No problem, I didn't make it either. Power went out last night and my alrm didn't go off. I woke up about 30 minutes before I was supposed to meet Jeff. I feel like a tool!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> No problem, I didn't make it either. Power went out last night and my alrm didn't go off. I woke up about 30 minutes before I was supposed to meet Jeff. I feel like a tool!



Don't worry Tim, I bad mouthed you in the beginning of my TR!:smile:


----------

